# Recently married- with IBS-



## SWER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, it is such a relief to find a place like this where i realize that there are other people like me. About two years ago, following a lot of stress, tests etc. i was diagnosed with anxiety related IBS - D. I was put on Cilift fell inlove with the man that is now my husband and the symptoms all subsided. Until about two months ago.

I am a 35year old female. I got married two months ago to the most incredible man ever. I resigned from job (gave seven months notice), which i love but it is just too far away. The first week of our honeymoon i picked up a stomach bug (anxiety returned as i interpreted this as IBS), the second week my cat died (yes, i am one of those people who freakishly love cats like children) this then led to a relapse with anxiety and IBS-D. About a week ago my doctor changed my medication from Cilift to Lexamil (generic of cipralex) and i appear to be responding well to it. I am not as emotional, tearful as i was previously and the anxiety symptoms are less but not gone yet. I wake up feeling anxious for a while, nausea and sometimes vommitting. I usually have the D in the morning - not throughout the day anymore.

I seem to work myself up - especially now having to eat out and with family over Christmas. I have wonderful parents and in-laws but hate what this is doing to my mind!! and all the pressure it puts on eating out.

i am so upset and frustrated with my body as i feel it is betraying me and stealing from my new marriage! There is so much improvement already but i am still caught up in this vicious cycle - thought - emotions - bodily reactions. I want to be strong and positive but i just dont have the energy.

Is there hope? Please can someone offer a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## spanglish (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Swer,

There is light at the end of the tunnel and you will get better,I am now 68 and have had IBS on and off all of my life and like you have just had a very bad 2 months after a stomach bug.

Nothing as ever really worked for me wether it be natural meds or perscription drugs,try not to dwell on your illness and get on with your life,it will not be easy but this and eating little and often well balanced meals does work for me.

Good luck and i hope you feel better soon and dont let them tell you it is all in your head.

Best regards Terry,


----------



## SWER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Terry

Thank you so much for your reply. I appreciate you taking the time to respond. Its true what you are saying, i have noticed that when i am distracted it is not so bad. My previous bout of IBS lasted approximately 8-10months and i fear it happens again. I have such a blessed life, surrounded by wonderful people. It feels asif i have allowed the IBS to steal from who i am!! I use to be care-free, relaxed, easy-going and for the past few years i have become the opposite.

I have been struggling to eat. Since my previous bout of IBS i picked up 20kgs, i think eating allowed me to reinforce that i 'am ok'. Before my wedding i lost 9kg through watching what i eat, in the past two months i lost 7kg by not keeping in my food or not wanting to eat - I usually LOVE food. This is getting me down as i long to live a healthy lifestyle. I want to exercise but dont have enough energy to do so. I want trust and believe that 'this too shall pass' but right now i am not so sure.

Thanks again, kind regards,


----------



## alura123456 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can totally empathize with your situation. About two months before I got married, there was a big project at work that required a lot of overtime. On top of this, I was also trying to get details all together for my wedding. The combined stress caused IBS-C to flare up for me. It took me several months to realize what was going on, since I had not been diagnosed with it before, and I also didn't initially believe the doctors at the ER.

I've also had thoughts about not wanting to start off my marriage with this problem. My husband has been supportive, which really helps. I recently started taking Zoloft and it seems to be helping with the insomnia, lack of appetite, and anxiety that I've been experiencing. Doing yoga at home also helps calm me down.

The tunnel might seem long right now, but there's light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SWER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Alura, thanks for your post. It is comforting to know there are others that go through this and come out winning at the end. Congradulations with your marriage and i wish you all best with your life together. It is such a blessing to be married to an understanding man. My husband has also been amazing throughout everything and i am looking forward to coming to a point where i can give as much to him as he has given to me during this time.

kind regards,


----------

